# Nikon D3000 with a DX 18-55mm Nikkor lens ?



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello,
I would like to purchase a slr camera this Friday(day after Thanksgiving).
The camera that I saw was a Nikon D3000.... for $549.00...
Would this be enough to take good photos in the aquarium ?
Would I have to get a better lens ? and if so what type ?
Is this better than a Nikon D40 or D60 ?

Nikon 10.2-Megapixel Digital SLR Camera
DX 18-55mm Nikkor lens

Thanks
Frank


----------



## amiidae (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Frank,

I won't say 18-55 is totally not suitable but macro lens are better for aquatic photography esp. if you plan to shoot lots of close up and details.


----------



## FoMoCo4ever (Nov 29, 2009)

D5000's aren't that much more and they shoot 780p HD 1280x960 video clips. I think the camera alone is on sale for $600 now. If you didn't buy already you might want to look into that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going with the D5000 myself. Well, I've told Santa anyway. The 60mm macro lens is as much as the camera, so that's for next year, LOL.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

As much as I shoot with Nikon gear myself, do not buy any nikon for the HD video. It is simply subpar compared to Canon or even some point n' shoots.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not choosing the D5000 for video at all. It equalled or outranked the Canon T1i in almost all (other) categories. Why would you choose the Canon T1i over the D5000? Those were my two options.

I have a Canon PowerShot (not thrilled at ALL) and used a Canon SLR for years (loved it). Never purchased a Nikon, but this one seems best even disregarding price.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I didn't say to buy a Canon over Nikon. Let me restate my opinion.

Nikon HD video in the dlsr line-up is crud.  I just want to make sure that anyone, including other hobbyists who might read this in the future, buying Nikon cameras doesn't make their decision based on the HD video capability.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with that completely!


----------



## FoMoCo4ever (Nov 29, 2009)

Well i was looking to upgrade from my N75 to a digital camera and seen that the D5000 had video and thought that was great. I'm looking to take amazing pics and have some pretty decent video there if i want to shoot some. I'm not looking to shoot video for national geographic but i'm looking to shoot something similar to a normal 780p hd camcorder u can buy at best buy. Would this camera be decent at shooting normal clear video???


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the D3000 & kit lense and love it, heres some pics i took with it:


----------



## FoMoCo4ever (Nov 29, 2009)

There some pretty good looking fish and pics. I like clarity more then anything. I'm a big believer in HD TV also. Nature shows are then number one thing to watch in HD. Nothing like seeing the hairs on a bee's back LoL


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

D.T.M said:


> I have the D3000 & kit lense and love it, heres some pics i took with it:
> 
> So D.T.M. what type lens did you use for the photos ?


----------

